# New Track in Arizona



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

Last year I returned to slot car racing after a 30 year hiatus. After multiple track configurations over the year I finally have something down that my daughters like to drive. Now it time for some landscaping. We plan on doing something similar to a real track. I have looked through the posts on this site and SCI and am envious of the skill level of many the members. The plan is to post our progress and get suggestions as we go. Here's a copy of our track plan and where we are at today. Suggestions are greatly appreciated. We are starting in the large open area and the plan is to build a grass area with concession stands and eating areas all fenced in from the track surface, there will also be a helicopter pad inside the turn along with a first aid & security building. Here we go.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*1/2 The Battle....*

One of the biggest parts of the project is always deciding what to screw down. If you and your crew enjoy the layout, then you're well on the way!! There are sooo many designs to try, but it boils down to what you actually enjoy. The scenic details you describe sound great!!... Good to see the family is involved in the build. Be sure to include them on the landscaping if you can. I work with a gal in her mid 30's. Her Dad was a big model railroad guy. Being a girl you might think she would only have had a passing interest in helping him build his little HO empire. NOthing even close!!... She has so many vivid and happy memories of helping him landscape, paint, and detail the old layout. Stuff like that is what dreams are made of. Keep us in the loop as things progress (pics please!! ) and good luck. nd


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Sweet-Your well on your way.I am just finishing up doing the landscape on my layout.After three years of running on a barren track i want more realism.I too went with a "racetrack" theme.Its got the usual scenery you would see a race venue such as Grandstands-First Aid and fast food stand.Definately keep us posted on your progress.**** Luck & enjoy the ride!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Where in AZ are you located?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great looking layout. Looks surprisingly similar to my new layout. How did you know?


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm in Peoria, Thanks to everyone on this board for posting your great tracks, I can only hope for it to turn out as well as some of yours.


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

I got some materials rounded up to start the landscaping. I ordered some reed switches and need to get them and install them before I start so it will be another week or so. I am not sure what to do first, I bought some of the Woodland Scenic grass mat and would like the landscape area as high as the track so do I put something under the mat? as you can see in the pic I was going to put down some cardboard but I'm not sure that' right. Where do I start? 
Thanks


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

I glued down the cardboard and glued the grass mat on top








We have grass
















A helicopter pad








And some concession stands








We need some more fence, once we have it we'll start gluing down the scenery and flocking the grass and dirt areas


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm can't seem to get the lap timer to work. I bought some reeds that were recommended in another thread, if you run a car over the track the ohm meter jumps which means they work but laptimer 2000 and UR30 won't record a lap. Can anybody help me figure this out?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Another one with LT2000 issues.Do a search for LapTimer2000 you'll find a few threads on this topic.
By the way-your layout is lookin' good!


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

I saw the post on IR sensors, I'm using reeds, does that mak a difference?
Thanks


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

AZSlot Racer said:


> I saw the post on IR sensors, I'm using reeds, does that mak a difference?
> Thanks


I started with the IR sensors & had nothing but issues.Switched over to reeds and have had better luck.I get a missed lap about every 20 laps or so.Most of the problems occur while running the SG+ cars.I think its the narrow traction magnets-but i dont have as many issues with the BSRT G3's.Go figure-it must be the stronger magnets in the G3's over the Tomy SG+ cars.I got the reeds mounted as close to the power rail as possible.You would'nt think the SG+ cars would have as many missed lap counts.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I pressed the Easy Button on this one:

http://www.trackmateracing.com/shopexd.asp?id=90

Installed and works flawlessly. Pretty much everything you need to run a pro class racing program comes with the kit, from track power relay, track call button, prewired sensors, IR light bridge, and class leading race management software. The external timing module isolates the system from the random timing inaccuracies that a software-only system introduces. The only missing piece is the hookup wire you will need to tie in the track power relay and track call button (if you want to use it - it's not required).

The hardest part of the installation is wiring the track power relay and track call switch, only because it assumes you can solder wires to lugs. No problem though, take the track power relay and track call switch with you to the hardware or automotive parts store and buy some female quick disconnect electrical connectors that mate up with the spade lugs on the switches. Solder or crimp these to hookup wires and you are good to go. 

This system may sound expensive, and no doubt someone with the right electrical skills, mechanical skills, and patience can put together a home brew system slightly cheaper. This is as close to a turn key system as anything on the market. Whatever route you decide to go, do the math for the *total* system cost and then factor in how much your time and avoided frustration is worth. For me, it was a no brainer decision.

There's no magic in one sensor type over another. They each have their pros and cons and any of them can be made to work well. The absolutely most reliable sensors I've ever seen are dead strips because there is absolutely nothing to break. I've seen dead strip based systems in commission on HO tracks for over a decade with no problems - ever, and on 1:24 tracks much longer These were hooked to TrikTrax units though, not computers. When these same tracks were converted to TrackMate they retained their reliability because the TM system board isolates the PC from the contact closures and generated motor voltage. I would not use dead strips wired directly to connector pins on the computer. 

Reed switches have been a little more troublesome because of the huge variation in magnetic attraction of the different classes of cars. They are also mechanical, and any mechanical part will eventually wear out. I've seen them work reliably on both TrikTrax and PC based systems and I've also seen them suddenly start missing laps for no apparent reason after hours of perfection with the same car, and count laps across multiple lanes with heavy magnet cars. When installed correctly they work well.

The IR sensors have been very reliable for me when teamed up with the correct emitters like the ones in the TM kit. One downside of the IR system is not knowing whether a wrecked car flying through the sensor zone actually counted the lap on the correct lane, counted on the wrong lane, or counted on more than one lane. I've seen all three scenarios played out many times. The IR light bridge may also be a distraction from your scenery theme.

The TrackMate software for Windows is a very nice piece of work for a classic Windows application. Whether you want to run timed races or lap counted races, straight rotation, Euro rotation, manage sit-outs, late arrivals, or practice with a voice annotated time keeper, it does it all. If you let TM run your race day program you will see that everything moves along at a very efficient pace. The sound options, when used judiciously, can add some zing to practice and the race. If you overdo the sound options and it's zoomin' and beepin' and honkin' on every lap, it can be somewhat distracting. I really do like the voice time annotation for practicing, however. There are actually some older DOS (an antique operating system from the Olden Days to you youngin's) that have more expressive and informative displays than TM, but the overall feature set of TM is second to none. It could certainly use a major update to take advantage of the newer features in Windows, like multiple monitor support, but it has held up well for its age. A native USB implementation for the sensor board would be nice too. Still, it's a very easy choice to go with TrackMate.


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

A fence crew showed up today, time to stop the spectators from wandering onto the track. They didn't get a whole lot done, must have been busy watching Daytona qualifying


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> I pressed the Easy Button on this one:


AFX,
Thanks for the great input, Trackmate sounds great. I finally listened to the masses and installed Ultimate Racer on an old PC that was just sitting in my daughters room, I had already installed the reeds and according to my ohm meter they worked with all the cars we have (G3, SG+, SRT, T-Jets and a few old Tyco cars) I wire everything through the printer port and it worked instantly, all I had to adjust was the minimum lap time, a couple of the GT40's can turn 2.70's . As for cost, the reeds were about $0.70 each (I bought 8)and I had to buy a RJ45 to DB25 plug that was about $3.00, I cut up some old cat 5 cable I had and I'm done, all totaled less than 10 bucks and I've got 4 spare reeds. The only real headache was trying to figure out how to trigger the software with the serial port, I'm sure it's just something I'm overlooking and when I figure it out I'll be sure to post the solution. Ultimate Racer offers more features than we need to race each other in our garage, I may even stick with the printer port so that we can add some of the track lighting, as for managing a race all my kids care about is putting up more laps than dad and since I double as the marshal they usually do. The other night I had to go get pizza and when I got back my daughter had turned over 500 laps, she insisted she made it to 600 before we ate, I was more than happy to oblige.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

looks like your track is coming along great!good luck with the timer,i may be going down that road soon,aswell...


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

So we made a little more progess on the scenery today, all of the fence is up and the law has a place to hang out, the best view of the big sweeper my be from the drunk tank. :thumbsup:



























I also built a couple of those paper tents, this ones keeping this old chevy safe from the elements








More to come soon:wave:


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

I picked up some die-cast to put in the infield and we added a little scenery, my daughter insisted we have horses somewhere so we found a spot.








Note the new sand trap in the top right of the pic, we also added some of the vintage race posters that were posted recently, they add a nice nostalgic touch.













































And this shot because I love these cars. I'm still trying to find a few more, I've got my eyes on a couple from an Australian epayer


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

track's lookin good!love the copshop!good place for any rowdy spectators!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Lookin' Good!!! I have those 4 cars also.:thumbsup:


----------

